# XAMPP & OpenSSL: "SSL Modus beenden"



## Descartes (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe XAMPP installiert und ein OpenSSL Zertifikat für "localhost" ausgestellt.

In meinen Webseiten setze ich, etwa bei dem Link zum Registrierformular, statt http:// ein https:// . Funktioniert auch prima soweit. Eine verschlüsselte Verbindung wird aufgebaut.

Wenn aber der Registriervorgang beendet ist, und der Surfer wieder auf die normalen Seiten zurücksurft, bleibt die verschlüsselte Verbindung bestehen, und jeder Link wird als https:// angezeigt, auch wenn er im HTML Quellcode als http:// festgeschrieben ist.

Da aber nun keine vertrauenswürdigen Daten mehr übertragen werden müssen, würde ich gerne für die "normalen" Seiten die Verschlüsselung wieder ausschalten, nicht zuletzt wegen der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße 
Descartes


----------



## Descartes (7. August 2004)

Hat sich erledigt. Funktioniert jetzt prima.

Habe die Links nur falsch aufgebaut.

Grüße Descartes


----------

